# [Sammelthread] Euer Feedback zur Ausgabe #258 (04/2022)



## PCGH_Richard (23. Februar 2022)

Seid gegrüßt, liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 04/2022 (#258)* ist ab Mittwoch, den *02. März *im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits ab Freitag, den *25. Februar *bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den *Links im Artikel* (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. 

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind stets bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback wirklich zu Herzen, _also haut gerne in die Tasten_! 

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!
*Eure PCGH-Redaktion*

PS: Die Umfrage-Optionen sind jetzt nach Leserwunsch der Heftreihenfolge entsprechend sortiert, nicht wundern.


----------



## dw71 (26. Februar 2022)

Ich hab zwar weniger ein Feedback zur aktuellen Ausgabe, wo mich der Bericht über DLSS sehr interessiert hat. Allerdings hab ich Vergleiche zu AMDs Gegenstück Super-Resolution vermisst.

Was ich mir halt beim genauen Betrachen der Vergleichsbilder gedacht habe: DLSS geht leider mit einem deutlichen Qualitätsverlust einher, daher würde ich es aktuell nicht verwenden wollen.

Eine generelle Frage an die PCGH-Redaktion hab ich noch:

Für mich ist Red Dead Redemption 2 grafisch immer noch eines der besten - wenn nicht das beste Spiel für den PC. Warum wird RDR2 nicht für Grafikkarten-Test mit einbezogen?


----------



## Merkor (3. März 2022)

Vielen Dank für die neue Ausgabe, wobei euch die aktuell maue externe Informationslage wieder keine übermäßig attraktiven Themen bescheren konnte. Nun kommt erst recht das Sommerloch bis Intel, Nvidia und AMD wieder Themen liefern.

Unspektakulär: WLP-Test. Problem: Ihr benötigt dafür eine Methode für reproduzierbare Ergebnisse. In dieser klinischen Umgebung können die Pasten ihre „Leistung“ wohl nicht entfalten, wenn es denn überhaupt Unterschiede gibt. CPU und Kühlelement liegen absolut plan auf. Das dokumentieren auch die Fotos. Interessanter wäre es bei einem Alder Lake System gewesen mit durchgebogener Sockelumgebung und durchgebogener CPU aufgrund des Klemmens an der langen Seite. Hier wird viel WLP benötigt, um Lücken zu füllen. Bei mir hatte der Kühler mit eurer WLP-Verteilmethode gar keinen Kontakt in der Mitte. Das könnte mal in diesem Zusammenhang aufgegriffen werden: https://www.igorslab.de/schlechte-k...im-sockel-lga-1700-auf-der-spur-samt-abhilfe/

Top: DLSS Bestandsaufnahme. Die differenzierte Betrachtung der Qualitätsmodi mit Screenshots hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 

Ein Wunschthema: Vergleich von spartial Audio Lösungen wie DTS Unbound, Dolby Headphone und Windows Sonic.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. März 2022)

Durchgebogene Alder-Lake-Heatspreader konnten wir in der Redaktion bislang schlichtweg nicht nachvollziehen. Unsere Exemplare zeigen bei normaler Wärmeleitpastenmenge Kontakt auf voller Fläche, sonst hätten wir da schon einen Artikel zu gemacht. Aber das (fehlende) Feedback von Usern mit Problemen legt nahe, dass es sich hier eher um eine Ausnahmesituation handelt und wir haben nicht die Möglichkeit, mal eben 100 oder mehr 12900K zu prüfen, um Rückschlüsse über die Häufigkeit zu ziehen.

Der Vergleich zur Wärmeleitpastenqualität hatte übrigens einen sehr langen Vorlauf und geht auf Hinweise aus dem letzten Sommer zurück (die sich letztlich nicht bestätigten), sodass wir Alder Lake damals noch nicht berücksichtigen konnten.


----------



## Anthropos (15. März 2022)

Vielen Dank für das - wieder mal - sehr interessante Heft. 

Ganz besonders hat mir der Testbericht über die DDR5-RAM-Riegel gefallen. Da ich mich für den Testsieger G.Skill Trindent Z5 RGB F5-6400J3239G16GX2-TZ5RK interessiere, habe ich im Web noch etwas nachgeforscht und dabei ist mir folgende Widersprüchlichkeit aufgefallen:

Im PCGHX-Test wird berichtet, dass *SK-Hynix-Chips* verbaut sind, welche ja ein besonderes Tuning-Potential besitzen sollen. Im Forum von Computerbase schreibt der Redakteur "SV3N" am 27.01.:

Nach Rücksprache mit G.Skill handelt es sich bei allen Kits mit 6400, 6600 und 7000 MT/s um *selektierte Samsung-ICs.*

Was stimmt denn nun bzw. wenn (mittlerweile) tatsächlich Samsung-Chips verbaut werden, was bedeutet das für das Testergebnis?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. März 2022)

Moin!

Das kann @PCGH_Stephan bestimmt in Erfahrung bringen. Das Kit kommt übrigens auch in den brandneuen PCGH-Grafikkarten-Testsystemen zum Einsatz.  #teaser

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. März 2022)

@Humanist1986 Ich denke, dass die Aussage die Realität nicht widerspiegelt und auf den ursprünglichen Ankündigungen G.Skills im Jahr 2021 basiert. In der OC-Szene bezweifelt eigentlich niemand, dass SK-Hynix-Chips derzeit die beste Wahl für DDR5-RAM darstellen. Es gibt kein DDR5-Kit am Markt, das derzeit bessere Eckdaten bietet, was bereits ein starkes Indiz ist, dass hier stets SK Hynix verbaut wird (wenn nicht auf diesem Kit, auf welchem sonst?).

Beim Testmuster ist nicht nur das SPD-EEPROM mit SK Hynix als Fertiger programmiert, auch der IC-Code auf den Modulen spricht für SK Hynix M-Die. Nicht zuletzt unterscheiden sich die DDR5-Chips von Samsung, SK Hynix und Micron hinsichtlich ihres Tuning-Verhaltens (u. a. Takt-/Spannungsskalierung) und auch hier verhalten sich die Module wie ein typisches Kit mit SK-Hynix-Chips.

Ich habe mich kürzlich nach dem Test (primär über etwas anderes^^) mit G.Skill unterhalten und habe in dem Zusammenhang ein paar Sätze zum Testergebnis verloren. Dabei habe ich gemeint, dass das zweite Trident-Z5-RGB-Kit im Test als bestes Kit ohne SK-Hynix-Chips abgeschnitten hat. Darauf gab es seitens G.Skill zumindest keinen Einspruch. 

Falls du Zweifel hast, dann kannst du dich am angesprochenen IC-Code orientieren, den man noch vor dem Öffnen der Packung erkennen kann:

Solange am Ende des Textblocks über dem Barcode "S820M" steht, sind nach G.Skills internem System SK-Hynix-Chips (M-Die) verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich noch die Trident Z5 RGB mit Samsung B-Die ("S810B"):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthropos (16. März 2022)

@PCGH_Stephan 
Das spricht doch alles dafür, dass tatsächlich SK-Hynix-Chips verbaut sind.
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Klarstellung. Auch der Hinweis auf den Textblock über dem Barcode, mit dem man recht einfach die verbauten Chips identifizieren kann, ist äußerst hilfreich.


----------



## hm1 (17. März 2022)

Hallo, für mich war der DDR5 Test am interessantesten! Insbesondere die Info, dass das Kingston Fury 5200 Kit laut Heft bei XMP#2 4800 MHz eine gefährliche "RAM-Controller Spannung" (IMC) von 3V vorsieht! Danke hierfür! Mir fehlt aber die Info wie ich das auslesen kann 

Ich habe das kleinere Kingston Fury 4800 MHz @ CL38 Kit und würde das bei mir gerne nachprüfen. Ich finde den IMC-Wert aber nicht im (ASUS) UEFI und über HWinfo bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich sehe. Ich sehe einen HWinfo-Sensor "IMC VDD" beim Asus Board mit 1,243V. Im HWinfo finde ich die 3V nur als statische Info (siehe Screen). Wenn ich XMP#1 deaktiviere, bleibt im HWinfo alles gleich (bis auf -1 tRAS und +1tRC). Wäre echt schlimm wenn Kingston das einzige XMP-Profil des Kits falsch setzen würde! Das würde ich gerne nachhaltig prüfen und korrigieren, nur wie? Danke!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. März 2022)

Ich befinde mich wegen der Sache im Austausch mit dem Hersteller. Kingston nimmt die Sache auf jeden Fall ernst und analysiert sie intern.

Beim Z690 Apex/Hero lautet die Option "Memory Controller Voltage" und steckt im "Advanced Memory Voltages"-Untermenü des "Extreme Tweaker"-Reiters. Was hier eingestellt wird, liegt dann als via Hwinfo auslesbare "IMC VDD" an. Bei anderen Sockel-1700-Mainboards (z. B. von MSI) sollte der Eintrag CPU VDD2 lauten.

Die bei dir anliegenden 1,24 V sind ungefährlich.


----------



## hm1 (17. März 2022)

Vielen Dank! Hab die Einstellungen gefunden und alles was "Memory Voltage" im Namen hat, steht bei meinem Asus Board auf "auto". Jedenfalls liest HWinfo bei meinem 4800MHz CL38 Kit (KF548C38BBK2-32) die 3V im "Ultra 1 Profil" (siehe Screen) aus und das ist das einzige Profil was es hat. Zum Glück ignoriert mein Board das (beim Neuaktivieren von XMP sieht man auch schön, dass nur die Timings angepasst werden).


----------



## trigger831 (17. März 2022)

Für mich persönlich eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe. DLSS und DDR5 bekamen meine erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit. Hoch informativ.


----------

